# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  WPF Application window shows "Not Responding"

## Madhavi2607

hi ,

I have developed an WPF application which uses long running sql procedures

so i used background worker so that the application wouldn't hang but

it still display "Not Responding" for some time or in some cases longer

please give some pointers regarding it.

----------

